# "Detox"



## Dr_Girlfriend (Oct 31, 2009)

From soda and fast food.  My goal was to go one month starting November 1st to not eat fast food and not drink soda.  Pray for me!!!

Please share any advice or stories (successful and not, we can all learn from each other.)

I don't think there's another thread like this lurking around but if there is, my apologies.


----------



## kariii (Oct 31, 2009)

Once, I told myself I can do without soda .. I stopped craving it, now a year later.. I've realized, I really don't like the taste of it, or the fizziness.. or the bloating after you get when you haven't had one for a while.. now if only I can feel the same way about chocolate.. it'd be perfect!


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 31, 2009)

Good luck! I actually gave up soda for awhile (my mother put the sodas in the bathroom and I was too lazy to walk that far lol) and I found that I had a lot more energy and drank a lot more water. I love drinking Crystal Light and fruit juice, it made getting off of soda a lot easier for me.


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 31, 2009)

The first week is hard but it does get easier and in the long run you are going to feel so much better.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Good luck!


----------



## User38 (Nov 1, 2009)

I have done the Master Cleanse a few times.. it is rough but it works.  One caveat:  after you finish, you must replenish your gastric system with probiotics.


----------



## meemsoes (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm on a bit of a health kick atm too - there's lots of great seasonal veggies right now so I've been stocking my fridge!

As for soda i recommend trying to drink water with a splash of lemon juice in place


----------



## shadowaddict (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm not big on fast food but my problem is my addiction to Diet Coke. I friggin love it. And my absolute favorite is Sonic Route 44 Diet Coke with diet cherry syrup, mmmmm so yummy. Seriously I go almost every day and get one and if I'm really thirsty I will get two.

I do need to lose weight and have lost more than 30 pounds over the last several months but my doctor told me if I would quit the diet sodas I would lose faster. She said that they cause belly fat and bloating around the middle. She told me this almost two years ago and I quit for a while and then go back, done that a few times since then. Here's an article I read recently, maybe it'll help. Good Luck!


What Soft Drinks are Doing to Your Body
What Soft Drinks are Doing to Your Body on Yahoo! Health


----------



## FiestyFemme (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't drink many soft drinks anymore, but I know I feel better when I'm not drinking them at all. I had more energy and slept better at night. I really should stop drinking them altogether again, but I love the taste & fizz.


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a pretty big addiction to diet coke.  Now that I have really gotten dedicated to getting healthy I decided that I wasn't going to cut out diet coke entirely but I only allow myself two diet cokes a day and none while I am at work.  When I am at work I have a giant water bottle and I just drink tons of water throughout the day.  It has really helped me lose weight and it has come off a lot faster.  

I used to go through HUGE amounts of diet coke through the day and I hardly ever drank water.  Now I am finding this to be a good solution and I still get my diet coke.


----------



## angelxwingz (Nov 23, 2009)

I had a pretty big addition to fast food, mostly for its convenience (im a broke college student!) this summer I started eating less of it. After I gave it up slowly then completely i noticed a DRAMATIC difference in my skin and energy. Once you see how great your body looks without the fast food and the soda (and more water) it will be much easier to give it up for good! good luck!


----------



## mwala (Dec 6, 2009)

When I was a kid, sodas and fast food were kind of like "prize" foods for me, because my parents were pretty strict on getting a good three meals per day, so when I got to eat fast food, I would basically down as much as I could in one sitting. Same with soda. Recently, I went away to camp, and I ate at a cafeteria three meals a day, where there was no fast food and soda. When I came back home, I realized I didn't like the taste of soda and how bloated I felt after I ate fast food. I also realized ....I have absolutely no willpower, because my friends and I went out to McDonalds, and I just couldn't resist picking at the leftover fries on the tray. So now, I stay away from any temptation of fast food and soda (e.g. bringing just enough money to buy whatever is needed at the grocery store), and it's working. Just don't go nuts banning yourself from eating ALL fast foods and sodas, because it'll probably make you crave it more, especially after the month is over.

And I just realized it's already December. How did it go?


----------



## Brittni (Dec 9, 2009)

I quit drinking soda when I was in 8th grade. I'm 21 now. Don't miss the carbonation, bloating, or extra calories one bit!! It's totally doable.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Dec 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mwala* 

 
_When I was a kid, sodas and fast food were kind of like "prize" foods for me, because my parents were pretty strict on getting a good three meals per day, so when I got to eat fast food, I would basically down as much as I could in one sitting. Same with soda. Recently, I went away to camp, and I ate at a cafeteria three meals a day, where there was no fast food and soda. When I came back home, I realized I didn't like the taste of soda and how bloated I felt after I ate fast food. I also realized ....I have absolutely no willpower, because my friends and I went out to McDonalds, and I just couldn't resist picking at the leftover fries on the tray. So now, I stay away from any temptation of fast food and soda (e.g. bringing just enough money to buy whatever is needed at the grocery store), and it's working. Just don't go nuts banning yourself from eating ALL fast foods and sodas, because it'll probably make you crave it more, especially after the month is over.

And I just realized it's already December. How did it go?_

 
It was tough and I slipped a bit due to time constraints and whatnot. And a lot of hospital food because of the convenience... But I'll still take it a day at a time...


----------



## sylviar94 (Sep 30, 2014)

In my city they use COKE to wash off the blood from the highway accidents....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus its been linked to cancer....good luck quitting!! & when you do decide to have a sip of soda try drinking clear not the dark one.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 12, 2014)

Detoxification is a process of eliminating existing toxins and preventing new toxins to enter into our body.  It is one of the most widely used procedures and concepts in alternative medicine. Many herbal supplements and strategies are used in detoxification therapies; these include ear candling, laxatives, exercise, and acupressure. These methods flash out toxins and unwanted elements in our body through sweating, bowel movement, urinating and relaxation.


----------



## Beatricee (Feb 23, 2017)

Lately it seems as though everyone is doing a juice cleanse, experimenting with fasting, or living off raw food. If you're like me, and have a history of disordered eating, battles with countless diets, or struggles with body image, typical "detox" may do more harm than good. This doesn't mean that you can't reap all the positive benefits of detoxing your body, mind, and spirit.


----------



## juraseka (Jul 27, 2017)

Try the Whole30! I love it. And honestly the first week is going to be the hardest but it gets better! After a few weeks you'll wonder why you wanted it at all. Especially if you watch some of those crazy videos on Coke or Sugar effects


----------



## toupeemoor (Jul 26, 2018)

You shouldn't punish yourself too much, bit by bit you should be able to do it up to zero. For the first week, less 5 days, second week, less 4 and so on.


----------

